# How Can I Get Medical Experience In Pakistan?



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi all! I'm a UK medical student and I would like to get some medical experience over the summer. Is anybody aware of any Pakistani hospitals that offer placements, or any conferences, seminars, workshops, etc. I could attend from June-August 2020 in Lahore or Islamabad?


----------

